# Burton EST/The Chanel help?



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

First of all, please no 'Burton' hate, If you don't like them, that's your opinion but please don't start telling me to go buy new stuff because that really isn't an option, and I'm happy with the Burton company. 

Moving on, I have the 2011 Burton Hero (152 I believe), I love the board, it doesn't have the sick graphics or fancy edges, but it rides like a charm. Normally... 
Being an EST/Channel board (whatever you want to call it), I have 2011 Burton Lexa EST bindings. 
So a mens board with women's bindings (IDK if this is relevant, I am female). 

Nearer the end of last season, we had quite a bit of ice (it was a bad winter for us eastern Canadians, lots of rain). My screws were constantly coming loose and ice was clogging up and actually forming underneath the bindings! Its even stained the board with dirty ice (which is an awful shame). 

Is this fixable? Do I need to do the screws up even tighter? I was experimenting with my stance a lot last year so granted the bindings were moved a lot. But its horrible arriving at the top of the hill to find your binding loose. Clearing the lift is a great challenge. I've even taken to carrying a tiny screwdriver in my pocket, which poses a hazard if I fall. 

Do you guys have any suggestions as to what I can do to fix this? Preferably while keeping the same gear? Was I doing something wrong? 
Most conditions I couldn't understand at all about the ice build up. 

Sorry if this went on a bit, or if it was in the wrong section of the forum. I haven't been around in a while... 

Thanks in advance, 
-WolfSnow.


----------



## JRZBoarder (Oct 24, 2010)

My EST bindings came loose a couple times last year. I fixed it by just screwing them in as tight as I possibly could. I rode 10 days after that without a problem. Just to be safe you could tighten them before you go out each time.


----------



## SBE (Oct 9, 2011)

theres this stuff called thred lock or licktight you can get from any hardware store just put a bit on the threds of the screw and get em nice and tight. that will help but still check them b4 u ride! hope that helps


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Tighten in the cold, before you ride. And then just hope, this is why I personally don't trust EST. They just tend to come loose. Nail polish and a good screwdriver will help. Use the nailpolish like locktite.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

If you do use loctite, make sure to:

a) Buy the blue 242 removable threadlocking compound. It will be in a red tube, but the compound itself is blue in color. If you use the red 271, you will have a hell of a time loosening the threads. You'd have to apply enough heat (250+ degF) to get the compound to break down and end up ruining your gear. So make sure you get BLUE 242.

b) only use a dab. You don't need much. If you ever get new binding hardware, you'll notice a little blue spot on the threaded portion of the shank. For EST hardware, it will be on the male threaded insert that sits in the channel. That's threadlock compound preapplied and how much you should use. If you use too much, it actually reduces the amount of metal to metal thread engagement too much. On my new Burton's, I actually noticed they don't have any threadlock, instead they have longitudinal groove along the length of the shank where it's not threaded. My guess is this is an expansion groove to help prevent loosening so you don't have to use compound but maybe someone else knows for sure.

c) After apply the loctite and tightening the hardware, let it set for at least 24 hours, if not more. I left some bindings alone for 48 hours and I could barely get the screws loose without stripping them. Othertimes I've loctited them the night before and had to stop several times the next day to keep them tightened. So let it sit for a while, it's much more effective.


Use just get them snug tight. Phillips head are actually designed to camout to prevent damage to tools and the fastener shaft/threads so it can be very easy to accidentally strip the screws even if they aren't tight. Hope this helps.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Personally I _really_ crank down when setting up EST bindings, remember the inserts are removable. Still don't want to strip anything but you're a lot better off if you do. 

I'm not sure how easily you can dimple the base with an EST setup, but in 2 years I haven't had them come loose, never used loctite on them either but if you do *make sure* you follow Cheese's advice including using the BLUE not RED.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You're a girl, so tighten them as much as you can. I doubt you'll strip it. <---I keed I keed, I couldn't resist :laugh:


So yea, just crank them real tight. You'll feel it if you start to over-tighten them. The nail polish idea was actually a great one! I think I might use that instead of blue locktite.

Also, get yourself a snowboard specific pocket tool. They have the ability to hide the screw head so you don't stab yourself if you fall. Always check all of your hardware whenever you can. It takes a matter of seconds to give them a check.

Contact Burton for spare hardware as well. They will hook you up. They might even suggest going to a shop and getting the parts then having them call Burton to send them replacements. This way you get the parts right away.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

You can use plumber's teflon tape that goes on threaded pipes as well but I find it's much harder to work with given the tiny size of hardware compared to threaded pipe.


----------



## newguy36 (Feb 23, 2010)

I just make sure I always had the right Allen Key with me. Last year my bindings only loosened up 1-2 times. 

I carry this with me when I go snowboarding 

Bullet Tool | Burton Snowboards


----------

